

Maglevs: The floating future of trains? - libraryatnight
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120504-the-floating-future-of-trains

======
ColinWright

       BBC Future (international version)
    
       We're sorry but this site is not accessible
       from the UK as it is part of our international
       service and is not funded by the licence fee.

